# SEMLEC info?



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't intend for this to start another LEC vs SP debate, but does anoyone have any info on the Regional team starting in south eastern MA? I am wondering what communites are involved and the services offered.
Thanks


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I heard that EBPD had opted out of it. May have changed. But what with Plymouth County Sheriffs around, who would need a SEMLEC?
:roll: 

P.S. I do have a photo from one of last years SEMLEC feasibility meetings.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I'd think the county would be too broke to be able to get in police work again.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

SEMLEC was called out not too long ago for crowd control when the NBPD picketed the mayor's fundraiser. I haven't talked to anyone who was there but it sounded ugly from what I read about in the papers.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Swell, your own "coalition" used against you during contract negtiations...at least thats my understanding...why else picket? The cops involved (if this is the case) should be real proud of stabbing fellow cops in the back. My generation has a word for this: JAP. Just my .02 based on the info provided here.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I have 2 buddy's from Mendon. My friend seems to like it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

First of all the members of the SEMLEC RRT team were not aware of what they were responding to. It was not until they arrived that they were informed that it was for the NBPD. But it did not take long for their attitudes to change. The NBPD were completely wrong in the way in which they acted. They had no right going into Acushnet and acting the way they did. The did not set a good example in community for police officers. I was embarrassed to say I was a police officer in the area after seeing the way they acted. We have all been there with no contracts for years at a time. Yah it sucks but show some respect to your brother officers town. If you want to act like an animal do it in your own city. The SEMLEC RRT did nothing wrong.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

MEDIC716 said:


> 1) First of all the members of the SEMLEC RRT team were not aware of what they were responding to. It was not until they arrived that they were informed that it was for the NBPD. But it did not take long for their attitudes to change. The NBPD were completely wrong in the way in which they acted. 2) They had no right going into Acushnet and acting the way they did. The did not set a good example in community for police officers. I was embarrassed to say I was a police officer in the area after seeing the way they acted. We have all been there with no contracts for years at a time. Yah it sucks but show some respect to your brother officers town. 3) If you want to act like an animal do it in your own city. The SEMLEC RRT did nothing wrong.


1) What team would take a call to go "somewhere" for "something" with no advance idea of what they are heading into? Hmmm barricaded subject or treed cat? How do I respond?:ninja:

2) I will not comment on their actions because *I* wasn't there.Yet, the last time I checked this is still America. We can go anywhere to express our views and opinions. Reread the Constitution of you have any doubts. Still not convinced, refer to a US Circuit Court decision in the mid 1990's. A non-city/non-state resident became involved in opposition to a local project and authorities attempted to prevent him from speaking out in meetings. The court decided that if you don't want "outsiders" from "interferring" don't take public funds. Since all citizens pay state and federal taxes, any project receiving those funds, cannot prevent or discriminate from any citizen, resident or not, the right to attend and offer views or become involved either way. Therefore, since every city and town in Massachusetts get public dollars in local aid we can ALL attend city council meetings, selectmen meetings or protest how and when they decide how to spend OUR money including Police & Fire services.

3) This can cut both ways. What would be said if those citizens yelled back "you want to act like a cop, do it in your own city" 8O


----------

